
A ‘Tetris’ Movie Is in the Works - theoutlander
http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2014/09/30/tetris-movie/
======
aphistic
It's hazy, but I think I can see my future. In it I'm cringing at the screen
while I watch a guy hurriedly re-arranging boxes in the back of a semi trying
to find the box with the bomb in it before it goes off.

